# EPDM installation



## arubatan (Feb 22, 2007)

I am going to have EPDM installed over my 20x17 low slope roof. Is it necessary to remove the current roof material first, or does the EPDM go directly over the current roof? Roofer said there will be 1 seam.


----------



## slim451 (Feb 23, 2007)

What is the existing roofing material?


----------



## arubatan (Feb 22, 2007)

Well, the past few summers I've been applying this black sealer stuff to the entire flat roof. It looks like asphalt.


----------



## roofwiz74 (Feb 21, 2007)

no asphalt.he could go over with 1/2 insulation board first though.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, like roofwiz says...you would need to separate the two roofs. 1/2" wood fiber board could do it, but there is better bonded strength to ISO board insulation.


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 11, 2006)

Iso board is the way top go. stay away from fiberboard "hardboard" if you ever have a leak it absorbs water like a sponge.

RooferJim


----------



## roofwiz74 (Feb 21, 2007)

ya'll have to forgive me for not saying iso first.fully adhered and self laminated flashings are the only way to go.I would rather use 6"seam tape than lap cement.


----------



## slim451 (Feb 23, 2007)

I wonder what you have in the way of support for the roof. I know iso board doesn't weigh much but you should check to make sure you don't end up with a framing failure. 
That would make for a very expensive roofing job.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

The ISO, the glue, and the EPDM weight less than a pound per foot.


----------



## powerinc (Mar 6, 2007)

*question for roofwiz*

You stated in a previous post that you use fully adhered and self laminated flashings. Is this flashing the uncured rubber, that is about $170 for a 100ft roll . Also is this the type of rubber flashing I would need to make an overlap seam for a rubber roof and a torch down roof. The roof is one roof being shared by two homes. The homeowner next to me has a rubber roof and I am going to install a torch down roof to my home. The thing I have been told is that you just can't make an overlap seam of a rubber roof and a different type of roof because any type of roof cement would damage the rubber roof. Thanks for any help.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, do not try to tie those two roofs into each other. If there is parapet, then you could be good. If the tie in is lying on the flat, you would be better off sticking to the surrounding material type. 

I have seen EPDM successfully adhered to smooth bur before, but not the other way around (mid bit included)


----------



## roofwiz74 (Feb 21, 2007)

it's uncured with glue on it already.kinda.
we've done a bunch of temporary tie-ins with uncured and t-bar and some caulk,they never stayed long so..
is there a wall or expansion joint there?


----------



## powerinc (Mar 6, 2007)

No, it's one 20ft. x 25ft. roof, with 10 x 25 being owned by me and the other 10 x 25 being owned by my neighbor. I don't care much for the rubber roof on his half of the roof, so I want to put the torch down on my side. Any ideas?


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

What dont you like about his EPDM roof? You guys would be so much better off doing the whole thing at once, contiguously.


----------



## powerinc (Mar 6, 2007)

His side of the roof is already 10 years old and showing signs off wear. For that reason I want to put something else on my side of the roof. I can maintain the torch down for many years to come, and is easier, in my opinion, to fix any leaks, if found in it.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

The biggest thing I dislike about this sceario is..who is responsible if the tie-in leaks?


----------



## powerinc (Mar 6, 2007)

I guess I would have to be. That's why I want to get it right to avoid any leaks.


----------

